# Wills in September (not TG) :D



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Anyone have any experience making a will during the month of September? Did you use a regular attorney, or a Notary? If recently, approx. cost. TIA.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Notarios are the only ones who can do wills, real estate transactions, etc.


----------



## sixcats (Aug 1, 2015)

coondawg said:


> Anyone have any experience making a will during the month of September? Did you use a regular attorney, or a Notary? If recently, approx. cost. TIA.


We went to a Notary. For the two wills the cost was trivial AND we got an INAPAM discount (I'm guessing but perhaps the cost was 500-600 pesos each - and the office of the Notary would knock your socks off). The hard part was getting the executor and witnesses together at the same time. That is a requirement because they read the will once for all to hear.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Anyone have any experience making a will during the month of September? Did you use a regular attorney, or a Notary? If recently, approx. cost. TIA.


I used a notary about 4 years ago. I think I paid around $800 mxn, but my memory is fuzzy on the price. It is half price in September. That is implicit in the original post, but maybe not everyone realizes it.


----------

